# Locked out of my own phone



## ttctoonfreak4eva (Jan 26, 2007)

Find my iPhone locked my phone after iOS 6.1 update--and I havent used my passcode in at least a year.
Needless to say I forgot my passcode and now I'm locked out, is there any way I can officially get past it ?

I can't restore it because I'm away at college and my main computer is at home. I've never had this problem before and I think Find My iPhone working beyond my control is just ridiculous. It activating by itself coupled with reinstating my year and a half old passcode that is obviously long forgotten is unfair. Any help appreciated. Thanks.

p.s. I can prove this is actually my phone--I know a lot
of these questions come from theives.


----------

